Ask HN: Anyone know a tool for shaping data in Excel? - tixocloud
======
ApolloRising
You are probably looking for something like Microsoft Power Query and Power
Pivot. You can find information on both on Microsoft's site.

~~~
tixocloud
Thanks. Looks pretty neat. Does it also help with normalizing data?

My problem is that I receive files in a report format but I need to convert it
into a different format.

------
tmaly
[https://www.pyxll.com/](https://www.pyxll.com/)

~~~
tixocloud
Nice but I'm looking for something that could help me normalize my Excel files
or something.

